# HDMI signal not supported?



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello,
I am the home theater expert (or thought I was!) in my community.

My neighbor, who has had a good experience with his component connection, to his 722k, just received an HDMI cable from me for Christmas. We have found that with connecting his new cable to his Sony HDTV, the TV is responding "not a supported format, check source device". The display is also flashing "480i SD" as well.

Anyone have thoughts as to a solution to this dilemma? I have never encountered this with my 722.

Thanks


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe there is an HDMI reset on the 722. I wish I could tell you where but I'm not home right now.

The other thing to try is power on the components in a different order. My Panny TV likes to be on first before I power up my AV receiver. Otherwise the HDMI handshake is a bit flaky.

Also, unplug both the TV and the 722 from the wall, install the 722 and power up the 722. After its done with its reboot, try the TV.

Other than tha I'm at a loss.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If he has an older HDTV it is also possible the 722 is set for a mode that the TV may not accept.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

ggotch5445 said:


> Hello,
> I am the home theater expert (or thought I was!) in my community.
> 
> My neighbor, who has had a good experience with his component connection, to his 722k, just received an HDMI cable from me for Christmas. We have found that with connecting his new cable to his Sony HDTV, the TV is responding "not a supported format, check source device". The display is also flashing "480i SD" as well.
> ...


It sounds like you are dealing with HDCP issues. Press the Menu button on the remote then select "System Setup," "Installation," "System Info," and "Next." Verify that "HDCP" displays "Yes. If "No" then either the TV or digital video connection is not HDCP-capable. If your connection is not digital, the receiver will not be able to verify that their TV is HDCP capable. HDCP affects only a small number of customers. Some customers may be affected by HDCP if they have an HDTV from 2005 or before AND if they have a digital connection.


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for responding.

Had I expected that there could have been any kind of issue here, I would never have given my neighbor the HDMI cable. He is quite the most impatient kind of person, making it difficult to attempt to calmly solve the problem. And as I mentioned he really had been content with the component connection.

I was hoping that someone would say, "just go into screen A, click B, and connect the cable." 

I might try dmspen's thought about unplugging the 722, connecting the cable, and then let it boot up. Otherwise I may tell my neighbor to keep the cable for when they finally get a Blu-ray player. Or wait for some possible incident where Dish would have to come out, and he could mention the issue to the tech at that time.

For my own part however, I remain puzzled at his TV flashing the "480i SD" notice. I thought that perhaps some misplaced setting was somehow feeding the TV2 SD signal digitally, through the HDMI output on the 722.

Well, I'll keep checking back to the thread in case someone remembers something that could be causing the issue, but thanks again to you guys for offering your thoughts.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it", strikes again.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"[email protected] Network" said:


> It sounds like you are dealing with HDCP issues. Press the Menu button on the remote then select "System Setup," "Installation," "System Info," and "Next." Verify that "HDCP" displays "Yes. If "No" then either the TV or digital video connection is not HDCP-capable. If your connection is not digital, the receiver will not be able to verify that their TV is HDCP capable. HDCP affects only a small number of customers. Some customers may be affected by HDCP if they have an HDTV from 2005 or before AND if they have a digital connection.


How is he supposed to do that when he has no video with the HDMI cable connected?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"ggotch5445" said:


> For my own part however, I remain puzzled at his TV flashing the "480i SD" notice. I thought that perhaps some misplaced setting was somehow feeding the TV2 SD signal digitally, through the HDMI output on the 722.
> 
> Well, I'll keep checking back to the thread in case someone remembers something that could be causing the issue, but thanks again to you guys for offering your thoughts.


You didn't answer my question about what mode the receiver was set to before connecting the cable... It sounds to me like you have the recover set to output a mode that the HDTV does not accept via HDMI.

Reconnect with the old cables and see what the output is set to... Then try a different setting before connecting the HDMI again.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> How is he supposed to do that when he has no video with the HDMI cable connected?


His component cables still work. If that doesn't work, hook up a coax cable just so you can see the video.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"jsk" said:


> His component cables still work. If that doesn't work, hook up a coax cable just so you can see the video.


True... But with component connected the HDCP will fail anyway... So how can he perform an HDCP test when HDMI is not working at all?

I still think I am right and he just needs to switch to a supported video output.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Hook up the component cables or RCA cables and go to menu - system setup (6) - HDTV Setup (8) ; sounds like that may be on 480, change to 1080i and then try the HDMI ; if its already on 1080i, then I'm stumped for the moment.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> True... But with component connected the HDCP will fail anyway... So how can he perform an HDCP test when HDMI is not working at all?
> 
> I still think I am right and he just needs to switch to a supported video output.


One of my HDTVs gives that same "Not Supported Format" comment when I send it a 1080p signal from my blu ray player, so I think you have a chance of being correct also. But I'm sort of a putz when it comes to much of this :lol:


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You didn't answer my question about what mode the receiver was set to before connecting the cable... It sounds to me like you have the recover set to output a mode that the HDTV does not accept via HDMI.
> 
> Reconnect with the old cables and see what the output is set to... Then try a different setting before connecting the HDMI again.


Sorry I didn't get back with the receiver's output. I'm pretty sure that when I checked HDTV setup, while the component cables werte connected, the output noted was 1080i. BTW his Sony HDTV is a 2007 model.

Is there some other setup mode indication I should be looking at?

Thanks


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You might want to consider this posting exchange from back in 2007:


LinkNuc said:


> Ron Barry said:
> 
> 
> > One thing you might want to check. Take a look to see if there is a software update available for your TV. That might explain why one of you it works and the other one it does not or the other possibility is a bad HDMI port on your 622.
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"ggotch5445" said:


> Sorry I didn't get back with the receiver's output. I'm pretty sure that when I checked HDTV setup, while the component cables werte connected, the output noted was 1080i. BTW his Sony HDTV is a 2007 model.
> 
> Is there some other setup mode indication I should be looking at?
> 
> Thanks


You might want to double check since it sounds like the TV is saying it is seeing a 480i signal.

IF that isn't what is going on then I am at a loss.


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You might want to double check since it sounds like the TV is saying it is seeing a 480i signal.
> 
> IF that isn't what is going on then I am at a loss.


I'll double check that to be sure, but my neighbor's TV image, with the component cables in place, is clearly HD, as his display's incoming signal banner verifys, with its 1080i indication.

I do believe the flashing "480i SD" is indeed some kind of clue, but why it's occurring only with the HDMI remains the mystery.

Thanks


----------

